# fatty food calories question on a cut



## rayray715 (Oct 14, 2009)

if i ate oily or fatty foods with good protein/carb content, and stayed at a calorie deficit, will the deficit still allow fat loss?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 14, 2009)

yep.  calories are calories are calories.  If you also ate fatty foods and stayed under normal macros, you wouldnt be eating a lot of fatty foods.  hope that last statement makes sense.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes


----------



## urbanski (Oct 16, 2009)

fat often comes with your protein sources, and helps with satiety.


----------



## Built (Oct 16, 2009)

High-fat dieter here. I love fat - so satiating. I'm cutting now and my fats are well over 100g daily.


----------



## rayray715 (Oct 16, 2009)

the fat im referring to is the greasy egg and cheese bagels, chinese food chicken wings, and burgers.


----------



## urbanski (Oct 16, 2009)

it doesnt sound like you're controlling your caloric intake very well if you're eating a bunch of fast foods


----------



## VILBAUGH (Oct 16, 2009)

I would not eat meals comprised of fats and carbs, eat lots of fats, but with protein. Insulin is something to consider.


----------



## rayray715 (Oct 16, 2009)

urbanski said:


> it doesnt sound like you're controlling your caloric intake very well if you're eating a bunch of fast foods



i'm not eating fast food, actually i hate fast food. i posted the question because i was out that one day, ate a greasy bagel and went to a chinese cuisine restaurant. i estimated the amount of calories from those meals, thought it might be too much, so decided not too eat anything else for rest of day, as to not go over my daily requirement.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 16, 2009)

I would just make it up the next day instead of starving all day.  A wise BUILT statue once told me, "subtract 100-200 calories a day during the week so you can eat a little better on the weekend".  I have done that and its worked great.  You dont really have to think of this as a daily routine, but weekly.  Stay under your calories for the week and you will be fine, granted you didnt fast for 6 days so you can hit the half off chinese buffet on Sunday and kill yourself with Michael Phelps' 15000 calorie diet


----------



## rayray715 (Oct 17, 2009)

VILBAUGH said:


> I would not eat meals comprised of fats and carbs, eat lots of fats, but with protein. Insulin is something to consider.



how bout a fat juicy steak and some bacon and eggs, still ok. no need to trim the fat of the steak?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2009)

I would trim it to no more than a 1/4" of fat.  It also helps with cooking it to prevent flare ups on the Q.  

It also sounds like you are trying your best to rationalize a high fat diet with us.  Ever hear of the patient that will go doctor to doctor so he/she can get the diagnosis and remedy they want to hear, instead of what is correct.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 17, 2009)

rayray715 said:


> how bout a fat juicy steak and some bacon and eggs, still ok. no need to trim the fat of the steak?



I would trim it.  Fats as a macronutrient aren't bad for you, but I would err on the safe side and not *over*consume animal fats.  Why not replace some of those fats with monos?


----------



## Built (Oct 17, 2009)

I disagree - if your macros work out, go ahead and eat the animal fat. I'm finding it very helpful while cutting. The one fat I'd limit is polyunsaturated; you do need SOME, but it promotes inflammation and you need to keep that down to a dull roar.


----------



## rayray715 (Oct 17, 2009)

suprfast said:


> It also sounds like you are trying your best to rationalize a high fat diet with us.  Ever hear of the patient that will go doctor to doctor so he/she can get the diagnosis and remedy they want to hear, instead of what is correct.



i'm not looking for an answer of what i want to hear, i want to know what is and what not is acceptable to eat on a cut. i'm cutting my calories to where it needs to be. i've stayed to consistent meal plan, which allows me to track how much i'm taking in, and adjust accordingly. meaning, i eat the same thing everyday. it gets boring, but i find it faster, cheaper, and easier to do. i dont want stress over my diet when going out though, so by knowing a fatty meal wont hinder my goal as long as that deficit is there, that helps alot.




built said:


> I disagree - if your macros work out, go ahead and eat the animal fat. I'm finding it very helpful while cutting. The one fat I'd limit is polyunsaturated; you do need SOME, but it promotes inflammation and you need to keep that down to a dull roar.



can you give me examples of what to limit? i know peanut butter is one and i've been eating it everyday. and inflammation of what?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2009)

Margarine is another big one.  
Did a quick google and found this:
Some Examples of Foods containing polyunsaturated fat

    * fish (wild salmon - 2.5 grams per 100 grams)[10]
    * cereal
    * whole grain wheat (0.8 grams per 100 grams)
    * peanut butter (14.2 grams per 100 grams)
    * margarine (around 24 grams per 100 grams, but also high in trans fat)
    * bananas (however, at .33 grams fat per serving, this food is considered    "fat-free" by FDA standards)
    * sunflower seeds
    * hemp seed


----------



## Built (Oct 17, 2009)

rayray715 said:


> i'm not looking for an answer of what i want to hear, i want to know what is and what not is acceptable to eat on a cut. i'm cutting my calories to where it needs to be. i've stayed to consistent meal plan, which allows me to track how much i'm taking in, and adjust accordingly. meaning, i eat the same thing everyday. it gets boring, but i find it faster, cheaper, and easier to do. i dont want stress over my diet when going out though, so by knowing a fatty meal wont hinder my goal as long as that deficit is there, that helps alot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peanut butter's fine actually, it's mostly monounsaturated. I'd limit safflower oil, sesame oil, flax oil... lean on olive oil and saturated animal fat. I eat butter daily, also olive oil, raw almonds, walnuts, cashews; coconut milk/coconut fat is a very good one to eat, stable at higher temperatures for sauteeing.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 17, 2009)

Built said:


> I disagree - if your macros work out, go ahead and eat the animal fat. I'm finding it very helpful while cutting. The one fat I'd limit is polyunsaturated; you do need SOME, but it promotes inflammation and you need to keep that down to a dull roar.



I'm not saying eat no animal fats, I'm simply saying eat them in moderation.  The OP's food choices seem to be absurdly high in animal fats.  Although the recent studies are showing that it's artificial foods that are causing so many health issues, we all know how quickly science changes.  Just a few years ago it was "fact" that eating 6 meals a day raised your metabolism; now we know that's incorrect.  

I'm just hedging my bets here because who knows what science will be telling us is fact 5-10 years from now.


----------



## Built (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't buy it. Look up Jeff Volek on pubmed for more on this. On a hypocaloric diet, I really don't believe there's any need to single out animal fat, particularly when carbohydrate intake is reduced.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> I'm not saying eat no animal fats, I'm simply saying eat them in moderation.  The OP's food choices seem to be absurdly high in animal fats.  Although the recent studies are showing that it's artificial foods that are causing so many health issues, we all know how quickly science changes.  Just a few years ago it was "fact" that eating 6 meals a day raised your metabolism; now we know that's incorrect.
> 
> I'm just hedging my bets here because who knows what science will be telling us is fact 5-10 years from now.


Isn't it amazing how much things have changed just since we have been posting on this forum.

With science we will always adapt and then change and then the cycle repeats. At the same time its the way of life and I don't think it will ever change.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 18, 2009)

I just found out the Earth is round.  Who knew?

OP, keep your fats to a moderate level and you will be okay.  I dont know what is too much or too little(so i guess moderate is a relative term).  Again, my original comment for you was that if you indulge in so many unhealthy fats you probably are exceeding your daily calories.  I can easily eat a big ass rib eye, but go to McDonalds and eat a McNASTY with fries and the story is different.
kris


----------



## Phineas (Oct 18, 2009)

Built said:


> High-fat dieter here. I love fat - so satiating. I'm cutting now and my fats are well over 100g daily.



What's your daily fat intake when bulking?


----------



## Built (Oct 18, 2009)

About the same actually, sometimes a little lower. I eat more carbs when I'm bulking because I can - I have a higher calorie-limit. The higher carbs and lower fats makes me hungrier but it's okay because I can eat more.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 19, 2009)

So what are your bulking carbs vs cutting carbs? How much would you eat in refeeds when cutting?


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 19, 2009)

Built said:


> I don't buy it. Look up Jeff Volek on pubmed for more on this. On a hypocaloric diet, I really don't believe there's any need to single out animal fat, particularly when carbohydrate intake is reduced.



I just read that through a few times, and I would agree with you that current research does support your ideas.  I'm more concerned about future research (again, only in relation to overconsumption - moderation is fine).

What happens if 10 years down the road it's known that although the markers of good cholesterol health are shown by those fats that the increase FFA concentration in the bloodstream contibuted to plaque buildup in the arteries?

Now don't castrate me here if I'm completely wrong, I openly admit that I have no idea about the pathways that FFAs follow post digestion and if that theory is even feasible, it's just an open air discussion about why I don't place 100% faith in current science.


----------

